# Hubbards Hills Louth



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

Can anyone answer this for me? We are going on a memory lane trip next week, and I want to go to Hubbards Hills on the outskirts of Louth. Are there any height barriers on the entrance/car park or any other restrictions? I know it a small road to it, but our m'home is only a 6m and is much easier than our old Kon-tiki. 

I have been trying to look on Google earth, but someone with local knowledge may know the up to date situation. Any help would be much appreciated - thanks.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I was there 6 weeks ago and don't recall any height barriers etc.
However I was on foot. There is a CL called HappyFord just on the other side of the golf course and is only about a 5 minute walk in each direction to hubbards hills. It is still very beatiful but still missing trees from the storm in 87 (think that was the year)

I love Louth, very beautiful town....

Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

freewheeler said:


> Are there any height barriers on the entrance/car park or any other restrictions?


My daughter & son-in-law walk their dogs there every day, so I've emailed her your question. I'll update when she gets back to me.

Dougie.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

No height barriers, although access is single track road for about 500 metres as you approach the cafe end, can be interesting if you get someone coming the other way. At the cafe end there is a few hardstanding car spaces and then a big grass sloped field for overflow parking. If your brave, you may get on the overflow car park?? It costs about 70p to park, meter next to cafe.

At the other end, there are a few limited car spaces, free to park, no height barrier. Not really sure if you'd get on there, its normally quite busy and you'd probebly take up half the car park with your mh :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No height barriers.
The cafe is owned by one of my retired customers.

As Shane says single track for part of the way.

dave p


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The cafe is an amazing place, trapped in time. I like the original vimto window stickers and the general feel of the place.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And the owner, Dick has purchased all the land round it to prevent any future building.
I only see him once a blue moon whe he neds some grey zinc oxide to paint the roof.


Dave p


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

Many thanks for the replies. We are stopping at Happyford, so we will probably bike/walk there. I used to go cycling with the club and that was a favourite bun stop - more than 25 years ago - ouch!

Cheers


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

It's a great CL, I pretty much lived there for 5 months. Say Hi to Gerry for me pls.

Have fun over in Louth.

Karl


----------

